# Looking for Drum accompaniment samples , for backings in film scores and dance music (hobby)



## DAB (May 28, 2022)

Hi playing live with midi keyboard at home ,need drum accompaniment samples from all ranges of bpm for film scores and dance music any one have any good recommendations of where i can find such a thing, i am using fl studio all the best Doug


----------



## AndreasHe (Jun 8, 2022)

So I am not sure if my answer fits; if you take a drumkit and load drum midi, you have it. 

For a wide range of grooves you may have a look into https://groovemonkee.com/

Bpm is just set in your daw.


----------



## DAB (Jun 10, 2022)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Pier (Jun 10, 2022)

Addictive Drums comes with tons of midi patterns you can drag and drop to your DAW and edit them if necessary.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2022)

Pier said:


> Addictive Drums comes with tons of midi patterns you can drag and drop to your DAW and edit them if necessary.


^^^ THIS ! ^^^  Anxiously awaiting 'rumored' additions/enhancements _ but still a few existing to pickup.


----------

